# cheap p & o and sea france dover/calais



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

i have just booked for the easter 2 week period for dover to calais with p & o through the camping and caravanning club for £ 75 return.this offer which should have expired at the end of january has been extended, but they don't know how long for. 
there doesn't seem to be any restrictions on the times you go (as long as they are available) and the size of your vehicle. 
sea france is £70 return but they did not have the times available that we wanted. seemed like a good deal to me.


----------

